# Racist Passenger



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

I had a passenger tip me and say it was nice to have a driver who was white and didn't have an accent. I almost wanted to give it back.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

As if you weren't white and had some kind of accent, but provided the same ride/customer service- he wouldn't have tipped you?

I have to say, when I go to the U/L lot at MKE. Some of those guys scare me! Some strange look'n people, not that i'm not that strange myself however.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Welcome to the America people of color know all too well. It was not a very nice thing to say. 
Hopefully that will be the most racist thing you ever have directed at you.

Otoh...I thought, "a white person experiencing racism, imagine that".


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

The Texan said:


> As if you weren't white and had some kind of accent, but provided the same ride/customer service- he wouldn't have tipped you?


Well that's what he said yes.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Authority said:


> I had a passenger tip me and say it was nice to have a driver who was white and didn't have an accent. I almost wanted to give it back.


So you _almost wanted_ to stand up to his racism?


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> So you _almost wanted_ to stand up to his racism?


Touché. He was out of the car and handing me money. Might have handled it differently during a ride.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Authority said:


> I had a passenger tip me and say it was nice to have a driver who was white and didn't have an accent. I almost wanted to give it back.


That is how people feel because that is how our brain works.

You do realize tribalism is a fundamental trait of primates, don't you?

Skin color and accent are some of the first indicators of them being the other.

I think the lack of basic education in anthropology in most countries makes tribalism worse.

I am a data analysis guy. I do contract work domestically and internationally. It is easy to see racial/ethnic trends. I did 4 projects related to crime last year, crime is racially distributed similarly in every country looked at.

Meaning that although the National rate may be different, the representation by race was similar.

IQ, life expectancy gaps, household composition etc are correlated with Race and Ethnicity/country of origin. The second level is socio-economic status.

I advise, if the topic interests you, to read a few books for each side of the spectrum and a few in the middle and form your own opinion. But being offended by someone expressing a view that they were built for is unhelpful.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Matt Uterak said:


> being offended by someone expressing a view that they were built for is unhelpful.


That's ridiculous... we are also built to urinate but we don't pee in the house. As humans we have learned to control our base instincts.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

The Texan said:


> I have to say, when I go to the U/L lot at MKE. Some of those guys scare me! Some strange look'n people, not that i'm not that strange myself however.


Some guys I've seen at the hub have scared me. Not because of anything to do with race. But because some look like they haven't showered and/or are serial killers. I'll have to checkout the waiting lot sometime.

To the OP

It is awful that you had to hear that. I've had a few pax tell me they didn't feel they were treated nicely by other drivers. Whether it not it had to do with race, I don't know. I treat everyone the same.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Some guys I've seen at the hub have scared me. Not because of anything to do with race. But because some look like they haven't showered and/or are serial killers. I'll have to checkout the waiting lot sometime.
> 
> To the OP
> 
> It is awful that you had to hear that. I've had a few pax tell me they didn't feel they were treated nicely by other drivers. Whether it not it had to do with race, I don't know. I treat everyone the same.


Many white Americans are still uncomfortable with other races, and Trump just riles them up and normalizes their racism.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Authority said:


> That's ridiculous... we are also built to urinate but we don't pee in the house. As humans we have learned to control our base instincts.


Sorry that it upsets you.

Western countries are the least prejudice in the world. This is shown through many lenses. Self reporting in polls. Treatment of minority groups under the law. And so on.

The US is generally in the top 3.

But in the end you cannot fully suppress human behaviour. What do you think the 20th century was about? Authoritarians using violence to enforce their Vision of paradise. Why do you think Maoist's wore uniforms and proscribed masculine hairstyles for women?


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

What is wrong with what he said? He's just saying he's tired of people having accents because of the communication barrier. He has a preference for people who speak clear English.. Boo hoo


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

With so many variables to consider, these data based conclusions remind me of people who are considered parenting experts but have no children. People having different experiences will have different reactions and all the data in the world cannot change who we are.

Hopefully, as we develop and mature we are able to see situations for what they are and revisit our former opinions.



MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> What is wrong with what he said? He's just saying he's tired of people having accents because of the communication barrier. He has a preference for people who speak clear English.. Boo hoo


I think your point is valid to some degree.
I am guilty of calling a company and getting someone with such a heavy accent, I am _forced_ to focus more on trying to understand them rather than what I am actually calling about.

It also needs to be pointed out that, people we may contact appear sometimes to not be very good listeners. If you ask them if they understand you, they will often repeat back what they _*thought*_ you said which is often waaaaay off base adding to your frustration.

It occurred to me some years ago to remember, what a person hears may not be what I said.

Nonetheless, I have on occasion asked to speak with someone who can better assist me.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> What is wrong with what he said? He's just saying he's tired of people having accents because of the communication barrier. He has a preference for people who speak clear English.. Boo hoo


The guy said also because he was white. The accent thing I understand, though.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Invisible said:


> The guy said also because he was white. The accent thing I understand, though.


Yeah they seem to have missed that huh?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Holy shit man, so damn sensitive. Guy could give me a nazi salute, tell me he wants to wear a dress and a pig mask while his great dane me, call me every slur pertaining to me, I dont care. Just hand me the cash quickly. 

You'll survive , you'll hear worse and survive that too. 


This is what happens when we give 14th place participation trophies!


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

Authority said:


> I had a passenger tip me and say it was nice to have a driver who was white and didn't have an accent. I almost wanted to give it back.


That is not racism.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

This happens to me on occasion, sans tips though. I am white, middle aged, clean cut and attractive. I also get lots of "why are YOU driving Uber" particularly from females.

It is not racist, nor does it bother me when I hear it.

If we didn't have the democratic party in the US and the liberal party here constantly widening the racial divide thru their identity politics for the last 5 decades, it might be different. That is your first problem. A failed ideology that cannot stand on it's policies has to resort to being racist, amongst other things.

Many of the Uber pilots where I work are highly trained and educated, just like the cabbies before them, but we have systems in place that on the surface are marketed as being good for these occupations, but in fact they are set up to restrict and inhibit newcomers from getting jobs in their fields.

FWIW everyone is racist to some extent, and those people who say they are not, are simply bald faced liars.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I have a friend of mine who drives who is a White male and at least 5 times a week he gets somebody getting into his car that says, "Thank you for being white. "

I as an Italian female with a medium skin tone and often get pax who get in the car and say with disgust, "And just where are *you* from?"

I tell them Brooklyn and my family got here in 1863.

They then relax and give me the "Oh well..then thank you for being American."

I then reply that I'm not full Italian and that my grandmother on my mother's side is full Chiricahua Apache......."So when did the Mayflower get here again?.....My fellow American..." -o:


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Authority said:


> I had a passenger tip me and say it was nice to have a driver who was white and didn't have an accent. I almost wanted to give it back.


? almost, Uber made us worse ?


----------



## I Drank Your Milkshake (May 10, 2019)

Authority said:


> I had a passenger tip me and say it was nice to have a driver who was white and didn't have an accent. I almost wanted to give it back.


If you don't like your you should donate that tip to a Native Amerivan reservation.



Authority said:


> I had a passenger tip me and say it was nice to have a driver who was white and didn't have an accent. I almost wanted to give it back.


What was the ethnicity of the guy who tipped ypu?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Authority said:


> I had a passenger tip me and say it was nice to have a driver who was white and didn't have an accent. I almost wanted to give it back.


All races have racist people

Why don't you see AA working in .Hispanic restaurants???or businesses??
Why don't you see Asians living in black neighborhoods... Asians but they don't want to buy cheap houses in the hood
AA- Jesse hijackson and Al sharpton and 90% of AA politicians racists
White- yes lots of them, but drivers also carrying out great ratings, but will decline minority pings, and boasts about the great ratings ?( I am talking all races,African from Africa will decline African Americans but will accept white pings), I have contacts in the African driver community ?
Every race is racist.


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

The closest thing I've heard to being racist is a pax thanking me for speaking english.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

My3centsSuperbowl said:


> The closest thing I've heard to being racist is a pax thanking me for speaking english.


Had a gay guy just ripping non gay , 100% racist ...I just go with the flow
Thank you for your business, give a fake smile and move on to the next pax.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Its not racism it's a mixture of prejudice an ignorance blended together. It's been around since Adam, Dems coined an invented the word racism to manipulate an control groups of people. Being spiritually fit allows you to not engage in that behavior. Just my 2 cents


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

AAPL does not have any stores in the hood ? They are very progressive
Whole Foods does not have stores in the hood , again they are progressive
All these tech CEO's never live in the hood , why?? I will find them houses, if they can't find them ? And these tech companies always talk race ?

Dara - Iranian- you will not find a Iranian living in the hood... I know few rich Iranians...


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

If you think Caucasians are racist. You should go to a third world Hispanic country like the Dominican Republic or Colombia to name two. They're racist against their own countrymen if your a dark skinned Hispanic you get treated way differently than a light skinned Hispanic, especially by the police.


----------



## BigBadBob (May 20, 2018)

IR12 said:


> Welcome to the America people of color know all too well. It was not a very nice thing to say.
> Hopefully that will be the most racist thing you ever have directed at you.
> 
> Otoh...I thought, "a white person experiencing racism, imagine that".


As a WASP I have experienced subtle racism myself. just ignorance from the class of pax we have to deal with.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

mbd said:


> All races have racist people
> 
> Why don't you see AA working in .Hispanic restaurants???or businesses??
> Why don't you see Asians living in black neighborhoods... Asians but they don't want to buy cheap houses in the hood


I see Blacks working in Latino and Hispanic restaurants all the time. Asian ones, too. I see this all over NJ.

And people rent/buy in the best neighborhoods they can afford. As gentrification continues, you'll see more and more mixing of races in poor and lower-middle-class, blue collar neighborhoods. People with less money are being herded up and corralled by the economy. "The Man" is only focused on one color: green.


----------



## I Drank Your Milkshake (May 10, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> I see Blacks working in Latino and Hispanic restaurants all the time. Asian ones, too. I see this all over NJ.
> 
> And people rent/buy in the best neighborhoods they can afford. As gentrification continues, you'll see more and more mixing of races in poor and lower-middle-class, blue collar neighborhoods. People with less money are being herded up and corralled by the economy. "The Man" is only focused on one color: green.


Except that most studies shows that segregation is increasing in cities, by choice, indepedent of economic conditions.


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

Should have said “I identify as an African American “!


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

My3centsSuperbowl said:


> The closest thing I've heard to being racist is a pax thanking me for speaking english.


 English language skills is unrelated to race.


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

Matt Uterak said:


> English language skills is unrelated to race.
> 
> 
> Your statement is bizarre.


I said the closest thing. I was just reiterating what someone told me. Thanks for informing me about something I already know.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

White racists are plentiful. I had white young woman think she is all that and tell me she makes way way more than 80K as if I cared and then said "Somalis are ISIS". Sick woman, and her friend was sick too, their appearances looked ugly and bony, Blonde ugly and bony with weird eyes and faces. Usually what is happening in the mind gets reflected on the body for a lot of the bizarre people taking Uber.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> White racists are plentiful. I had white young woman think she is all that and tell me she makes way way more than 80K as if I cared and then said "Somalis are ISIS". Sick woman, and her friend was sick too, their appearances looked ugly and bony, Blonde ugly and bony with weird eyes and faces. Usually what is happening in the mind gets reflected on the body for a lot of the bizarre people taking Uber.


Whites are under represented in hate crimes and by survey are the least racist group nationally and globally.

Opposite for blacks.


----------

